# DVI auf HDMI kein Bild!



## potzblitz (20. September 2008)

Habe folgendes Problem!!!

Bekomme auf mein Toshiba 37XV501P (HDMI) kein Bild vom PC mit einer Radeon 3870(DVI). Habe den aktuellen Catalyst 8.9 drauf und der LCD wird auch vom Catalyst erkannt, jedoch wird kein Bild wiedergegeben. Habe es auch schon auf einen anderen HDMI bzw. DVI Steckplatz probiert, ohne Erfolg.

Muss ich im Treiber/Catalystcenter etwas ändern? Verwende ein HDMI auf DVI Adapterkabel vergoldet(Full HD tauglich).

Noch zur Info, der LCD sollte als zweit Gerät laufen, als erstes benutze ich ein HPw2408.


----------



## Railroadfighter (20. September 2008)

Hast du es schonmal mit nur einem Gerät versucht?
Und bevor man überhaupt 2 Geräte nutzen kann, muss man im Treiber auf Multibetrieb umstellen, weiß jetzt nicht wie das bei AMD heißt.


----------



## potzblitz (20. September 2008)

Habe es auch nur mit dem Toshiba probiert und im Catalyst 8.9(Display Manager) war er auch einzeln aufgeführt(nicht als Clone)! Hat es vielleicht irgendetwas mit dem HDCP zu tun?

Hatte auch gelesen das man zuerst den LCD einschaltet und dann den PC hochfährt! Aber das wäre ja total bescheuert, da er ja als zweit Monitor laufen soll.

Was ich mich Frage, warum erkennt er jedesmal den Toshiba und man kann alles einstellen(Auflösung etc.) aber es kommt kein Bild????


----------



## Railroadfighter (20. September 2008)

Also an HDCP glaub ich nicht das es liegt, dann könntest du nur keine Blu-Rays abspielen. Hast du den Fernseher auch schon mit einem anderen HDMI Gerät getestet? Und hat der TV auch einen VGA Port? Dann teste es mal mit dem. Oder auch eventuell mit einem anderen System, wennst eins zur Hand hast.


----------



## Railroadfighter (20. September 2008)

Hat hier sonst niemand eine Ahnung, bin auch etwas überfragt.


----------



## potzblitz (22. September 2008)

Kann es sein das es daran liegt, das es ein [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]19pol. HDMI-Stecker > DVI-D (18+1) Stecker ist und nicht ein [/FONT](24+1) mit 2 Ferriten / Stecker ?
Hat mir ein Bekannter geschickt!

Ein einfaches DVI-Kabel (Single-Link) hat 18 +  5 Kontakte. Kabel mit 24 + 5 Kontakten haben eine zweite TMDS-Verbindung  für hochauflösende Bildschirme (z. B. QXGA, max. 2560 x 1600  Bildpunkte bei 60 Hz, sogenannte „Dual-Link“-Verbindung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## emmaspapa (23. September 2008)

Das mit dem Kabel könnte hinkommen. Aber hast Du denn am Monitor auch die andere Quelle ausgewählt!? Bei meinem Samsung Rückpro muss ich bei einigen Anschlüssen den jeweiligen Anschluß manuell anwählen


----------



## Railroadfighter (25. September 2008)

Hast es inzwischen gelöst?


----------



## potzblitz (25. September 2008)

Ne, werde mir mal ein 24+1 Kabel zulegen und dann mal schauen ob es klappt.

@emmaspapa Hatte schon alles durchprobiert!


----------



## shmoo (27. September 2008)

Moin moin, 

hab so ziemlich das selbe Problem mit ner Sapphire HD3870 und nem Toshiba 32XV501P...hatte mir letzte Woche nen DVI auf HDMI Kabel gekauft um eigentlich nur festzustellen das es nicht klappt, warum auch immer.

Also hab ich heut mal ein bisschen mit verschiedenen Kabeln probiert und bin zu folgendem Ergebnis gekommen:

Erster Versuch mit dem DVI auf HDMI Kabel, geht nicht, weder als Klon noch als erweiterter Desktop (ist ein HDMI 19pin auf DVI-D 24+1, vergoldete Kontakte). Als nächstes kam ein 13€ Philips HDMI Kabel ausm Saturn, müsste ebenfalls ein 19pin sein, silberne Kontakte..ebenfalls kein Bild, weder Klon noch erweiterter Desktop. Und zum Schluss ein normales Microsoft HDMI Kabel welches bei der Xbox360 Elite da bei war, vergoldete Kontakte, kA was genau für eins das ist da ich nirgends Infos darüber bekomme. Jedenfalls funktioniert das im Modus erweiterten Desktop, allerdings krieg ich damit nur eine Auflösung von 720*480 hin, bei allem was höher ist bleibt das Bild blau. Getestet hab ich übrigens unter XP mit SP2 und Adapter kam mit der Grafikkarte. Die HDMI Kabel sind beide 1,5m lang und das DVI auf HDMI is 3m lang.

Hab das jetzt erstmal mit dem Xbox Kabel gelassen und nem das Philips für die Konsole, warum auch immer das andersrum nicht klappt bleibt mir ein Rätsel. 

Denke aber das die Toshiba LCD's doch sehr wählerisch sind was Kabel angeht und nicht alles nehmen, werd versuchen demnächst mal eins von Oehlbach aufzutreiben. Auch wennse schweine teuer sind ^^

Vllt hilft das ja wem weiter?! 


Grüße


----------



## Railroadfighter (27. September 2008)

shmoo schrieb:


> Denke aber das die Toshiba LCD's doch sehr wählerisch sind was Kabel angeht und nicht alles nehmen, werd versuchen demnächst mal eins von Oehlbach aufzutreiben.
> Grüße



Das ausgerechnet Toshiba keine Adapter akzeptiert glaub ich weniger....


----------



## shmoo (27. September 2008)

Dann stellt sich mir die Frage, woran liegt es denn dann? Aber eigentlich meinte ich ja die Kabel direkt und nicht den Adapter, das es mit dem funktioniert, wenn auch nur teilweise hatte ich ja geschrieben


----------



## potzblitz (29. September 2008)

Hab gedacht das es eventuell am Kabel liegt, da es 7,5m lang und nicht 24+1  ist! Aber daran kann es eigentlich nicht liegen , da meine Playstation3 damit einwandfrei funktioniert, auch in HD. 

Kann es sein das etwas im Catalyst-Menü eingestellt werden muß?

PC DVI-D  = Toshiba HDMI  kein Bild

PS3 HDMI = Toshiba (DVI-D-HDMI-Adapter)  Bild (auch umgekehrt)

Woran liegt es?


----------



## Micha-Stylez (30. September 2008)

Also ich hab meinen PC auch per DVI-I -->HDMI angeschlossen und bei mir funktioniert das einwandfrei !

Was du mal ausprobieren solltest , Pc runterfahren , nur dein LCD TV an einen DVI Port anschliessen , TV anschalten und PC hochfahren !

Ich musste das beim ersten mal auch so machen damit mein TV richtig erkannt wird ! 

Bei 7,5M brauchst du ein mind. 3fach geschirmtes Kabel um noch ein gutes Signal zu bekommen ! Hast du kein DVI->HDMI adapter und ein HDMI Kabel um es so mal zu testen ? 

Und was ich noch dazu sagen möchte , ihr sollte wirklich immer darauf achten das es ein 24+1 DVI-I Kabel ist und es bringt auch nichts wenn die Anschlüsse 3 fach vergoldet sind solang das Kabel nicht ausreichend geschirmt ist !

Mfg Micha


----------



## potzblitz (3. Oktober 2008)

So langsam Glaube ich das es nicht mehr klappt  Entweder muß man wirklich ein Premiumkabel ala Oehlenbach,was bei meiner Länge 160 Euro kostet, haben oder es ist irgendeine Einstellungssache!

Das Digitalsignal welches durch das 7,5m Kabel geht ist sehr gut, da ich es mit meiner Playstation(mittels Adapter DVI auf HDMI) ausprobiert habe. 

Erkannt wird der Toshiba im Catalyst 8.9 auch richtig, nur es kommt kein Bild! Braucht der PC bzw.die Grafikkarte deshalb ein 24+1 Kabel weil irgendeine Phase fehlt

Hier mal eine kleine Beschreibung meines Kabels:



Professionelle HDMI auf DVI Verbindungskabel
- konzipiert für die optimale Übertragung von digitalen HDTV Signalen. Hochwertige Verarbeitung, durch Materialien in den hochwertigen Innenleitern wird eine optimale Übertragung sichergestellt.

- Optimiert für digitale HDTV Signale 480 i/p - 720 i/p - 1080 i
- Digital Video
- HDMI zertifiziert - V. 1.2a - kompatibel zu V. 1.3
- 24K vergoldete Kontakte
- RoHs-konform


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Oktober 2008)

Kann aber auch sein, das sich der Toshiba Schirm nicht mit der Radeon verträgt, da die Radeon nicht in der Liste des Toshiba ist (klingt doof, ist aber so).

Wende dich mal an den Toshiba Support.


----------



## potzblitz (3. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Kann aber auch sein, das sich der Toshiba Schirm nicht mit der Radeon verträgt, da die Radeon nicht in der Liste des Toshiba ist (klingt doof, ist aber so).
> 
> Wende dich mal an den Toshiba Support.



Äh welche Liste  
Meinst du das alle Geräte die angeschlossen werden können erst durch den Toshiba erkannt werden müßen. Also nicht der Typ, sprich ob es um einen DVD Player, Videorecoder, Spielconsole oder so handelt. Sondern um welches Gerät genau und welcher Hersteller? Und das alles auf einen Chip im Gerät? Meinst du das???

Hier mal ein Link zu meinen Toshiba 37XV501P, damit ihr mal eine genaue Vorstellung von meinen LCD habt. Meine PC-Komponenten siehe sysProfile. Vieleicht fällt euch etwas dazu ein! Vorweggenommen den Lip Sync, soll man bei ältere Modell auf 'aus' schalten, habe ich schon probiert!


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Oktober 2008)

Genau so in der Art meinte ich es!

Schau mal hier, da siehst, das HDCP ganz großer Mist ist...


----------



## potzblitz (3. Oktober 2008)

Du meinst den Punkt unter Kritik:

......
Da es anscheinend einen weiten Interpretationsspielraum für die Implementation von HDCP gibt, *bedeutet das Vorhandensein eines HDCP-Ausgangs am abspielenden Gerät und eines HDCP-Eingangs am Bildschirm noch nicht zwangsläufig,* *dass auch ein Bild erscheint. Für den Kunden stellt sich dann die Frage, ob das abspielende oder das darstellende Gerät für die Fehlfunktionen verantwortlich ist.* Ursache für dieses Versagen von HDCP dürfte die Struktur des darunter liegenden DVI sein: Neben einer gegenüber Störungen sehr unanfälligen, aber nur in einer Richtung (Bilddaten) laufenden Kommunikation per TMDS erfolgt ein weiterer Teil der Kommunikation bidirektional (Handshakes) per I²C, ist dabei aber weder durch differentielle Leitungen noch durch Prüfzeichen gesichert. 
......


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Oktober 2008)

Ja, das auch.

In dem Artikel steht ja auch, das es Listen im Gerät gibt, die die erlaubten (Hersteller) enthält.
Wenn hier ATI nicht drin ist, hast ein Problem.

Hier musst halt mal den Support von Toshiba bemühen, einen anderen Weg gibts eigentlich nicht, außer dich damit abzufinden bzw den Schirm auszutauschen.


----------



## potzblitz (11. Januar 2009)

So, jetzt muß ich doch nochmal den Thread hervor krammen....
Hab mir ein Fuel-HDMI Kabel geholt welches ich mit der von der Grafikkarte mitgelieferten HDMI-Adapter am PC anschliesse.

So weit, so gut 

Mein Problem ist das ich den Ladebalken von Vista noch sehe und dann...Ende im Gelände 

Kein weiters Signal erreicht den LCD mehr und er schaltet den Bluescreen an. An was kann es liegen 

Jedenfals bin ich jetzt schon weiter wie früher. Würde doch gerne mal mein FS X auf den großen Spielen


----------



## leboga (11. Januar 2009)

Wenn deine Graka zwei DVI-Slots hat, hast du den Adapter schon an beiden probiert? Bei mir wirkt sowas immer Wunder


----------



## potzblitz (11. Januar 2009)

Ja, habe ich. Werde heute mal Windows 7 installieren und mal schauen ob ich bis zum Betriebssystem komme oder ob er wieder nur bis zum Ladebalken kommt


----------



## SnakeByte (13. Mai 2009)

Also bei mir wars der billige DVI->HDMI Adapter. Ich hab beim Hersteller von meinem 40" angefragt der hat mir gesagt ich brauch ein 1.3 HDMI Adapter und einen 1.3 HDMI Kabel. Ich ins MM, Adapter und Kabel für rund 70€ besorgt und schon gings.


----------

